

4th of July DUI Checkpoint - Search without consent... - molbioguy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-WMn_zHCVo

======
molbioguy
The best line in the video is at 5:10 where an officer says:

"But he's perfectly innocent and he knows his rights. He knows what the
Constitution says." as they continue to search his car.

I don't see how government authorities can expect people to to be law abiding
when they themselves are not. They've clearly taken the principle of the ends
justify the means.

It's a very sad state for our society.

